# Pike Pool 08-08-04



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I know how Jack feels!  Took my daughter fishing tonight since she will be leaving for school next weekend. Got skunked bad!  She showed me how to catch cats on only her second trip to the river. She ended up catching 3 flats and 7 channels. Flats were 14lb 6.8lb and 2lb. Channels biggest was 4lb and smallest 1lb. I only had 1 run at the end of the night and missed it. She spoke up and said " I missed a bunch before I caught my first one tonight" That did it, time to head back. I wasn't the only skunk out tonight, I saw Rodman, his son and a friend, they were all smelling a little when we stopped. They were going to stay and try to get rid of it though. Had a great time fishing with my daughter though, can't wait to go again.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> Now I know how Jack feels!


Thats funny!

Nice fish!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

This is our second trip out and she skunked me both trips! We were using one left over 17" skippy from last year and frozen cut shad. I used the same bait as her, cast right next to each other with the same rigs. I even thought I'll slow her down and started putting shad heads on her line. Justcrazy and I have never caught a fish on the river with a shad head. Not her, the 14lb flat came on a shad head!  We were getting things put away and she looks over and said " My hands hurt. " I just started laughing, what a night. I guess I'll try again in the morning. Taking brother Wrinklepig out in the morning to see If i have any better luck.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Mindy!!! I noticed you still don't wear a sissy glove to handle the fish like your big brother does  .
Crappiebub.....remember I'm off all next week so lets try to hit the river somewhere & with the way my lucks going you might be able to hand out a few whoopins (instead of recieving them)


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

All I could do was laugh when Mindy called from the boat to tell me how many fish she was catching and that dad was just sitting there. I started laughing and laughing, but she said " I feel bad for him!!". That just made it even better!  
So Bubba got the smack laid down on him by the little girl!!!!!

Gator, did you take into consideration that with the two of you in the boat there will be no fish in the boat!! Make sure to pack a lunch, the two of you will nee something to entertain you.  

AT 8AM this morning dad's side of the boat still stunk, but Wrinklepig is already on the board with a couple channels. COULD IT BE ANOTHER SKUNKING???


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

We saw Mindy land one of her flatheads and my comment to her was "I've been catfishing with your brother twice and haven't seen him land one that big yet!"  

The skunk didn't leave our boat till about 10:00 pm - but it was worth the wait. Crappiebub - all those fish we were marking when you saw us last were channels and nice ones. They got hungry, we caught fish, we ran out of bait, and we went home!!! Mindy still outfished my entire boat and got off the water before dark.  - SHE RIDES IN MY BOAT NEXT TIME-


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Dad told me about that comment. OOOUUUCCCCHHHHH that one hurt  !!


But I am ready to find some time off and see if we can find some fish bigger than my little sister's. I will be getting in touch with you.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

JUSTCRAZY-

Can't wait!!! I've talked with a few people and have identified a couple not so obvious areas at Piedmont I'd like to try.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got in from this mornings trip with brother Mike aka- wrinklepig. He started off with 3 channels biggest 2 lb before I got on the board with a 10 lb flathead.   . Mike then got his first ever flathead a 9 lber. Finished the day with 8 cats. Mike 3 channels and 1 flat. I had 3 channels and 1 flat.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

But the fish sure looks good. 
Congrats Wrinklepig, now that you have caught the warm up fish you at least know what they feel like. They don't fight as good a channels pound for pound, but they get a whole lot bigger!


----------



## Hillbilly Bob (Apr 9, 2004)

Please some one call the Doc and take that can of woop A** out of Crappiebubs but,man-o-man seems to me that Mindy caught more fish in one day then Crappiebub has all year! way to go mindy,Crappiebub rember this when out there getting woop-on its not how well you fish or how many catch how good you look whille your doing it


----------

